# Stand PC und Laptop mit Drucker über WLAN Router verbinden********



## Carina Pfeifer (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich habe einen Stand PC an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist.
Dieser PC wieder ist an einem WLAN Router angeschlossen.
So, nun möchte ich über meinen Laptop gerne über dieses WLAN Router Dings, ohne irgendwelche nervigen Kabel, ausdrucken können.

Muss ich dazu den Drucker am Router anschließen oder geht das so auch?


----------



## Stoke (23. Januar 2011)

Is der Drucker Netzwerkfähig?

Wenn nicht ist das nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Wenn aber der PC eingeschalten ist, kannst du vom Laptop aus über den PC drucken.
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?


----------

